# BFP after lap & dye!!



## LisaBananaman

Hi girls

Well I never thought I'd be posting here after 2 and a half long years TTC our first!! But I got my BFP at the weekend after having a lap & dye done last month! I think the dye must have cleared out my tubes or something . . . .???

Started spotting as usual last monday (I usually spot for 4-5 days before AF) and thought here we go again . . . but after a couple of days, instead of getting heavier, it just went away. I was due on my birthday (last friday) but nothing turned up!! I couldn't quite believe it and left it a couple of days - but tested yesterday morning and it was positive :happydance:

Really really can't believe it - never in a milion years thought this would happen - we were basically sitting it out to qualify for IVF next May.

I just want to thank everyone on here for keeping me sane over the last couple of years - without finding a group of lovely, supportive people in the same boat, this journey would have been a lot harder than it already was.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone 

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## norah s

Congratulation! so pleased for you x
im having my lap and dye tomorrow so you ve given me some hope. Me and dh have been trying for over 2 yrs. So next step is iui referral in dec after lap. But fx, you never know could get my bfp first. Congratulations again. So nice to hear success stories x x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Congrats - great news. I saw you posting on a few threads before. 

I too spot 4-5 days pre AF and always thought that could stop my chances of conception - but you have proved that theory wrong. I hope Im next. 

Congrats again - 2.5yrs is a long time and you so deserve it. Im coming up to 3yrs in Jan (scary)!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Oh wow, what great news, especially after so many months of waiting! Wishing you all the best and a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

This is going to sound so stupid, but I just realized that a lap and dye is the same thing as an HSG and I'm so excited about that because I just had an HSG yesterday!! Really hoping you're right and that the procedure is what made the difference for you. :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Scamp

Massive congrats :happydance:
xx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats!! xx


----------



## LadyRoy

Congrats on your :bfp: :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun x


----------



## babyhopes23

J_in_Dubai said:


> This is going to sound so stupid, but I just realized that a lap and dye is the same thing as an HSG and I'm so excited about that because I just had an HSG yesterday!! Really hoping you're right and that the procedure is what made the difference for you. :)

Hey.. i just had my HSG as well and am so excited this month.. hoping for AF to stay away.. in DUBAI.. :)

good luck !


----------



## babyhopes23

Congrats lisa... you give us some hope... they do say you are usually fertile for the first three months after lap/dye /HSG... hoping for all of us to get that BFP..

Have a H&H 9 months lisa !!


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!
:dust:
xxxx​


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hope4bubba

WOW! congratulations!!!! I read a couple of your posts before, so very pleased for you, I have been TTC for over 2.5 years and have my lap and dye soon then having IUI so you have given me hope!!! did you say you used fertilaid for men too??

Really pleased for you!!X


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xxx


----------



## J_in_Dubai

babyhopes23 said:


> J_in_Dubai said:
> 
> 
> This is going to sound so stupid, but I just realized that a lap and dye is the same thing as an HSG and I'm so excited about that because I just had an HSG yesterday!! Really hoping you're right and that the procedure is what made the difference for you. :)
> 
> Hey.. i just had my HSG as well and am so excited this month.. hoping for AF to stay away.. in DUBAI.. :)
> 
> good luck !Click to expand...

No way, a fellow TTCer in Dubai! :hi: Where did you go for your HSG?? I went to City Hospital...was referred by Dr. Mohammed from the Fertility Center in Healthcare City. Fingers crossed that both of us follow Lisa's example and get our BFPs this month!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## KittyCat82

Hey-CONGRATULATIONS!!! I was wondering how you were getting on! Sooo pleased for you. I saw that they changed their mind about your tubes being blocked. I am onto month 9 now and had HSG last Friday-all clear and healthy thank god! I sooo hope it helps things along-you must be soo happy after all that time. Take care x


----------

